# coyote from noon yesterday back today



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

at 11:00 am looked out the back window and there he was, the one that I shot at yesterday. when I shot and missed yesterday I went down and looked at the tracks and threw out a gallon bag of bones and skin from a chicken, I took the rifle back out but the wind was at least 25 MPH side ways so I just set and watched him for about 20 minutes, he looked small thru the scope, 6 power at 240 yds, went back to the house and set a 60 power spoting scope on the table, Now I could see why he looked so small, I could see at least 6 inch squares of hair gone on his rib cage, tail had some hair left, legs missing most hair, Mange, thats why he is moving all day, he is freezing to death. Hope to put him out of his misery tomorrow.


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

And dig a deep hole and throw some #1 in it and burn it before you cover it up so it won't spread to your dog's...It's legal to shoot it from your back door or the kitchen window...don't let it get away...aim high on the neck into the wind going at 25 kts.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i have seen mange on coyotes before, what causes it, and is it really transferable to other animals?


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

The term "Scabies" refers to mite infestations by either Sarcoptes scabei or other mite species closely related to Sarcoptes scabei. While Sarcoptes scabei can infect humans and cats, it tends not to persist on these hosts. When people (including some veterinarians) refer to "sarcoptic mange" or "scabies" in the cat, they are usually referring to infection by Notoedres cati, a mite closely related to Sarcoptes scabei. In these feline cases, it would be more correct to refer to "Notoedric mange," though the treatment for both mites is the same. Notoedric mange, in cats, generally produces facial itching and scabbing.


----------



## KennR (Jul 22, 2002)

Steve post's earlier:

"If any one says it will spook him from the area I really don't care, I have seen their tracks in my front yard and saw one at 2 hours before dark 50 ft from the front porch once, I just want to protect my dog the size of a rabbit, and if he never comes back thats fine with me, better than killing him to me. used to hunt and trap but getting old and don't really like killing any more."

Now Steve post's:

"when I shot and missed yesterday I went down and looked at the tracks and threw out a gallon bag of bones and skin from a chicken"

Hey Steve, not to pick on you, but if you fear for your dogs life, the last thing you want to do is put out bait to keep the coyotes coming in your area.

Kenn


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

putting out bait , I have weed fields about 750 long and at the end of this is a brushey woods that runs north and south for a few miles, so this is ideal for them to hunt, I place the bait 1000 ft from my house to keep their interest back there instead of around my house, when they get some food back there they haven't been coming up to the house at all plus I can set up to shoot them better back there. I can see what you mean but if they are going to be around here better to keep them back there with bait, I saw their tracks before I baited, they would hunt the field and come right by the house, these past 7 days in the snow and baiting them, they take the scraps and leave to the north or south along the woods instead of coming toward my house hunting the weed field.


----------



## KennR (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess if its working for you thats fine. I was just under the impression that coyotes are not stationary animals. If the food sources dry up, they move. Keeping them fed out there would keep them in the area, but as you said its keeping them away from the house. Hope for your dogs sake, you can keep them fed all year long 
Good luck, hope you shoot a few.

Kenn


----------

